
The $100k a year waitress isn't a myth: Some hard truths about tipping in Canada - kareemm
https://nationalpost.com/news/the-100000-a-year-waitress-isnt-a-myth-some-hard-truths-about-tipping-in-canada
======
grawprog
I'm Canadian. I've always kind of stood by the 'tipping should be for good
service' rule. If I get poor service in a restaurant or other such place, I
don't tip. I completely disagree with automatic tips being added for large
parties or high bills. Some places do this. Some places will even happily sit
there and let individuals add their own tips on top of the included
one...which is sometimes kinda hidden on the bill.

Though, my sister was a waitress for a long time. She worked hard to earn
tips, I understand being a service person, especially a server, kinda sucks.
You have to deal with assholes, you're constantly moving your whole shift,
breaks are limited, there's a bunch of shit to keep track of and again...you
have to deal with assholes.

I also like tipping places I frequent with people i've come to know. People in
these places always treat me well and makes me happy to leave something extra
for them...especially because again...they talk about the shit they deal with.

I don't think tipping should be expected or mandatory and I don't think many
of the places that have a tip option really should. Though again there's a few
places I go that I kind of wish did because the people that work there work
hard and go out of their way for me when I come in.

On another note, i've gotten some pretty decent tips after doing install work
and other things at people's houses. I've always really appreciated those.
They've never been asked for or expected, they come out of nowhere and when
it's like that it does help show that the person you've spent a bunch of hours
doing some hard work for appreciated it.

Though then again...sometimes better than a cash tip were the offers of coffee
or food. That's very greatly appreciated.

------
RileyJames
The user experience / payment flow on the payment terminals (in Canada at
least) to make a tip is insane.

Every terminal is different.

The prompts on screen, rarely correspond to a button that says anything
similar. “Yes” usually means press the green button. Although often the yes /
no on the prompt are in the opposite positions to the red and green buttons on
the keypad. But sometimes it means the small button closest to the on screen
“yes”.

And sometimes they’re touch screens.

Regardless, paying in Australia is actually tap and go.

In Canada you may as well insert the card, you’re going to be here a while
selecting a bunch of options for tipping.

------
msvan
Tipping should be made illegal. It's the only way to remove this broken
system. No restaurant can go first in abolishing tipping, because it would
make them look more expensive than everyone else.

If you don't like the service, complain to the manager, write an angry review,
and never go back. If you like the service, do the opposite. This is how
capitalism works in every other industry.

~~~
cwkoss
> Tipping should be made illegal.

Who gets sent to jail if they tip? The customer, the server, or the restaurant
owner? What should happen if a customer leaves before they get change? Who is
responsible for enforcement?

Tipping has a number of problems, but prohibition is rarely the best solution.

~~~
stephen_cagle
How about just making all tips have a automatic Federal Tax rate of 90%. I
think the knowledge that only a tiny amount of your tip is going to the server
might force restaurants to just raise prices appropriately. It would "destroy"
tipping without making it illegal in any way.

~~~
em-bee
as a variation, have a 10% tip included in the price by law. yes, it will
raise the prices, but since it is a mandatory tip, it also must go directly to
the waiters, thus raising their pay.

